# Any Way to Upload Directly to Books Instead of Docs?



## MatrixOutsider (Nov 28, 2010)

I tried reconverting the books to MOBI in Calibre with the [EBOK] tag. 
I then emailed them to the Fire via free.kindle.com.
However, they are still uploading to the DOCs menu.
Would a USB connection work?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Anything you send to kindle that is not PURCHASED from Amazon will show up under Documents instead of Books. That's just the way the system works.  If you use a USB connection I think you'll find that if you put them in the wrong subfolder the device won't see them at all.


----------



## MatrixOutsider (Nov 28, 2010)

Yes, I noticed that after trying different scenarios. 
I want to sync the docs across different platforms, so I will send them to the Fire via email and place them in a collections folder in the Docs menu. I can see the Amazon books there also.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

Just reporting that most of my side-loaded books, transferred to my new Fire HD 6 through USB, show among "Books", but two of them stubbornly remain among documents. All my side-loaded books are in the MOBI. Perhaps I should try to process them in Calibre and see what will happen?


----------

